# Calling Contest



## huntnfish (Oct 27, 2003)

I think that Nodakoutdoors should hold a calling contest. There seems to be a lot of people here that know how to call ducks and geese. I would think you would be able to find some sponsors. Would be nice to see how everyone calls in the area.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sounds Good! I'd be willing to have my butt handed to me!! 
Actually it would be a great way to help improve everyones calling. 
:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been wanting to get something going...the main issue has been time, very limited as I have my hand in many cookie jars already.

I have the contact info for people to make it happen, but I would need some serious help on getting it all organized. If anyone wants to help taking the lead, drop me a pm.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

The Bismarck Tribune has a winter sports/boat show. First part of February, I recall. A couple of times they had the 'state' duck and goose calling contests. I don't know if they still do. Might be a place to get some traffic, free advertising, etc. Centrally located.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You all better do it before I get there otherwise it will be sure embarresment for everybody else once I hit the stage! Hands down victory to PorkChop :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I dont think so porkchop! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Who would you get for judges?Any of you guys know anyone who has been a judge in a calling contest?I wouldnt mind calling in a duck calling contest,Zach,Jones,or Hustad would kick my butt in a goose calling contest though.Good luck with the canuks this weekend Chris. Mallard


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Yo Goosebuster:

Do you think that Porkchop maybe the Alaskan Champion of the
skin flute. What is your worry? Bring the game on!!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

PSDC,

I will let that one slide as a joke. If it was not a joke let me know. My comment was intended to get some crap talking going between the callers. I think Goosebuster3 realized that. Be there in 3 months. Game on!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I think that it is a good idea, but would be a lot of work to start. There is contests in Sodak that are open to anyone guys could blow in.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

The contest would be a good idea but like PJ said, it would be alot of work and who would judge it. Well it doestn really matter for me, the only time i sound any good is when i have a bunch of other callers going to.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think a contest could definitely be pulled off. Even getting one sanctioned would be pretty easy since ND is one of only a handful of states that doesn't have one. Like Chris said, the resources are there to get one going fairly easy but it's more a matter of having someone willing to put forth the legwork to get it done.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Well if you guys want to get the first placed trophy made, here is how you spell my name

B-L-A-K-E space H-E-R-M-E-L

thanks guys for thinking of me :beer: uke: :wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I was always taught, anything worth having, is worth working for. What do you guys think would be a good location, time, etc??


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

dblkluk, I think the Captian's Cabin would be a pretty good place to have it :lol: . Maybe theyll put Jag on sale again. Ick. Anyway i had a blast this weekend. It was fun hunting with you guys. We will have to do it again. :beer: Next time we will make sure there isnt anybody else in our field. :******:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

How about at the Scotwood motel. Around 1 in the morning? :lol: 
Is it just me or is a dollar for a shot of Jag, still too much money???? uke: 
Last weekend was a blast. We have do do it again!

I'm really looking forward to some spring grindage!! :sniper:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Hell ya! :beer: Nothing like runnin' traffic. I'll see ya at the calling contest ! 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

1am sounds great!!!! Just need acouple in me to get me rollin, by the way it was a great time hunting with the "Webfoot Posse". 
Dblkluck this spring is going to be a murder!!! :beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes the Jag was bad, but that Sambooka sh*t that Chris had was even worse. uke: Although a shot of Jag at most bars is around $4 so cant complain to much. To bad Cody couldnt have joined us at the motel. Pansy!!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes the Jag was bad, but that Sambooka sh*t that Chris had was even worse. uke: Although a shot of Jag at most bars is around $4 so cant complain to much. To bad Cody couldnt have joined us at the motel. Pansy!

Oh and as far as this spring, Im only taking 12 credits so Ive got time for them white bastards. :sniper:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well, I think it might be unecessary to say that I THOROUGHLY enjoyed this past weekend...hunting with the crew and the LEGENDARY *Webfoot Posse'!!!* These boys KNOW their Shiat and have been a godsend for the Nodak Crew when traversing westward-Ho for a weekend of goose slayng. I just wish we could have repaid the favor of you guys finding a kick *** field for the crew on Saturday...unforutnately we ran into some problems with the dickheads who ASSUMED that a getting permission for a day meant they had permission for the rest of the god damn season. :roll: Madison may have jinxed it, since he had a bad gut feeling as soon as we secured permission for that field...then again, we now know we should have listened to the chosen one's intiuition...because just like a wise sensai (sp?) master he predicted the future to a "T."

Either way, this past weekend was probably the last weekend for myself shooting the aqua-fowl...unless I hit the BWT's up in Old Mexico rigjt around Feliz' Navidad. :beer:

Anyways, I guess what I'm trying toi get accross...OK, I'll readily admit I get very winded when I talk when I'm in a drunken stupor :eyeroll: ...but if this past weekend was the last hurrah for me in '03, I couldn't have picked a more fitting way to end it. Good friends, good drinks and good shooting!!!! :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Oh, and as far as the contest goes I'd propose this...

#1. Running it in conjuction with a sportshow...it'd make it a lot easier to get is sponsored running with an already established event.

#2. Get sponsors to put up some prizes for some categories. A purse of $500 minimum will be need for the main duck and goose calling division to attract callers. Running it with a sportshow would help attract the callers who also would like to rent an exhibit space. Use door prizes for the novice divsions and cash for the expert ones. Sponsors would donate the prizes and entry fees woul supply the purse money.

#3 Getting judges...? This would be the hardest part. The best judges in the upper midwest are from the MN Duck & Goose Callers Assoc. and I don't know if they'd be willing to come to a 'Nodakoutdoors' calling contest. They WERE NOT happy with the NR restrictions ND passed and the President was very vocal about it...enough so that he was cited in the main Star Tribune article concerning the new regs back in late Aug, or earl Sept I believe. These guys are the best in the in upper midwest judging contests from the MN ones to the ones in SoDak...making absolutely nothing doing so, and actually taking a hit by paying their own expenses traveling and lodging. It'd be tough persuading them to come this far as it is, throw in their distaste for the regs and you have a major hurdle. I really don't see how you could get a contest rolling in ND without them...and I doubt they'd be willing to take time and money out of their own schedule to help out a nodakoutdoors calling contest get off the ground at this point in time. They truly have a love for this sport but I don't know if that'd be enough to get them to come here at this point without some decent compenstation at the very least.


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

For sure, that is a great idea and it helps the time pass in the off season.
I'll put my money down and be there to have a good time. It will also be a great way for everyone to meet and put faces with names, and maybe get hooked up for some future hunts.


----------

